
Hashima Island - bumbledraven
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashima_Island
======
bumbledraven
Street View:
[https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m8!1m3!1d3!2d129...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m8!1m3!1d3!2d129.738613!3d32.628992!2m2!1f80.06!2f112.95!4f75!2m4!1e1!2m2!1sW9OeMqdw-o94Il7EoQWSFw!2e0)

